# The German Configurator Is Online!



## interna (May 26, 2011)

Here you go:

> Build YOUR dream!


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*German Beetle content....*

Standard equipment:
"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- "*Beetle*"










*Außen*
Außenspiegelgehäuse in Wagenfarbe
Blinkleuchten seitlich in die Außenspiegel integriert
Halogen-Hauptscheinwerfer
Karosserie verzinkt
Lufteinlassgitter schwarz
Radvollblenden
Reifen 215/60 R16
Seitenschutzleisten schwarz
Stahlräder 6 1/2J x 16
Stoßfänger in Wagenfarbe

*Innen*
2 Becherhalter vorn und 1 hinten
Ablagen in den Türen
Dash Pad schwarz lackiert
Einstiegshilfe "Easy Entry"
Halteschlaufen
Handbremshebelknopf in Chrom
Handschuhfach
Lenkrad (3 Speichen) mit Spange schwarz lackiert
Nichtraucherausführung
Rücksitzbank ungeteilt, 2 Sitzplätze, Lehne symmetrisch geteilt umklappbar
Schaltkulisse und Becherhalter mit Chromeinfassung
Sitzbezüge in Stoff, Dessin "Beetle"
Vordersitze mit Höheneinstellung

*Sicherheit*
2 Dreipunkt-Automatiksicherheitsgurte hinten
2 Kopfstützen hinten
Airbag für Fahrer und Beifahrer, mit Beifahrerairbag-Deaktivierung
Dreipunkt-Automatiksicherheitsgurte vorn mit Gurtstraffer
Elektronisches Stabilisierungsprogramm inkl. ABS mit Bremsassistent, ASR, EDS und MSR
ISOFIX-Halteösen (Vorrichtung zur Befestigung von 2 Kindersitzen auf der Rücksitzbank)
Kopf- und Seitenairbag für Frontpassagiere, kombiniert
Rückstrahler in den Türen
Scheibenbremsen vorn und hinten
Sicherheitsoptimierte Kopfstützen vorn
Verbandtasche und Warndreieck
Warnblinkautomatik bei Vollbremsung
Wegfahrsperre elektronisch 

*Funktion*
12-Volt-Steckdose an der Mittelkonsole vorn und hinten
2 Leseleuchten vorn
8 Lautsprecher ( passiv )
Außenspiegel auf Fahrerseite asphärisch
Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell- und beheizbar
Berganfahrassistent
Diversity-Antenne
Doppelton-Signalhorn
Fensterheber vorn elektrisch
Heiz- und Frischluftsystem mit 4-stufigem Gebläse und Umluftschaltung
Innenleuchte vorn mit Abschaltverzögerung und Kontaktschaltern an allen Türen
Instrumentenbeleuchtung weiß, regelbar
Kombi-Instrument mit elektronischem Tachometer, Kilometer- und Tageskilometerzähler, Drehzahlmesser
Komfortblinker (1 x Antippen = 3 x Blinken)
Kontrollleuchten und Service-Intervallanzeige
Lenksäule mit Höhen- und Längseinstellung
Make-up-Spiegel in den Sonnenblenden
Multifunktionsanzeige "Plus"
Radio "RCD 310" mit MP3-Wiedergabefunktion inkl. CD-Player
Scheibenwischer vorn mit Intervallschaltung
Servolenkung elektromechanisch, geschwindigkeitsabhängig geregelt
Staub- und Pollenfilter mit Aktivkohleeinsatz
Tagfahrlicht
Tire Mobility Set 12-Volt-Kompressor und Reifendichtmittel
Warnton für nicht ausgeschaltetes Licht
Warnton und -leuchte für nicht angelegte Gurte vorn und hinten
Zentralverriegelung mit Funkfernbedienung, 2 Funkklappschlüssel
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- "*Design*"










*Außen*
4 Leichtmetallräder "Whirl" 6 1/2 J x 16
Außenspiegelgehäuse und Türgriffe in Wagenfarbe
Blinkleuchten seitlich in die Außenspiegel integriert
Halogen-Hauptscheinwerfer
Karosserie verzinkt
Lufteinlassgitter schwarz mit Chromleiste
Reifen 215/60 R16
Seitenschutzleisten in Wagenfarbe mit Chromleiste
Stoßfänger in Wagenfarbe
Zierleisten außen in Aluminium eloxiert

*Innen*
2 Becherhalter vorn und 1 hinten
Ablagen in den Türen
Ablagetaschen an den Rückseiten der Vordersitze
Chromeinfassung des Lichtdrehschalters
Dash Pad in Wagenfarbe
Einstiegshilfe "Easy Entry"
Halteschlaufen
Handbremshebelknopf in Chrom
Handschuhfach
Komfortsitze
Käferfach
Lenkrad (3 Speichen) mit Dekor in Wagenfarbe
Nichtraucherausführung
Rücksitzbank ungeteilt, 2 Sitzplätze, Lehne symmetrisch geteilt umklappbar
Schaltkulisse und Becherhalter mit Chromeinfassung
Sitzbezüge in Stoff, Dessin "Design"
Textilfußmatten vorn und hinten
Türbrüstungen in Wagenfarbe
Vordersitze mit Höheneinstellung

*Sicherheit*
2 Dreipunkt-Automatiksicherheitsgurte hinten
2 Kopfstützen hinten
Airbag für Fahrer und Beifahrer, mit Beifahrerairbag-Deaktivierung
Dreipunkt-Automatiksicherheitsgurte vorn mit Gurtstraffer
Elektronisches Stabilisierungsprogramm inkl. ABS mit Bremsassistent, ASR, EDS und MSR
ISOFIX-Halteösen (Vorrichtung zur Befestigung von 2 Kindersitzen auf der Rücksitzbank)
Kopf- und Seitenairbag für Frontpassagiere, kombiniert
Nebelscheinwerfer mit statischem Kurvenfahrlicht
Rückstrahler in den Türen
Scheibenbremsen vorn und hinten
Sicherheitsoptimierte Kopfstützen vorn
Verbandtasche und Warndreieck
Warnblinkautomatik bei Vollbremsung
Wegfahrsperre elektronisch

*Funktion*
12-Volt-Steckdose an der Mittelkonsole vorn und hinten
2 Leseleuchten vorn, mit Kulissenbeleuchtung
8 Lautsprecher ( passiv )
Außenspiegel auf Fahrerseite asphärisch
Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell- und beheizbar
Berganfahrassistent
Diversity-Antenne
Doppelton-Signalhorn
Fensterheber vorn elektrisch
Heiz- und Frischluftsystem mit 4-stufigem Gebläse und Umluftschaltung
Innenleuchte vorn mit Abschaltverzögerung und Kontaktschaltern an allen Türen 
Instrumentenbeleuchtung weiß, regelbar
Kombi-Instrument mit elektronischem Tachometer, Kilometer- und Tageskilometerzähler, Drehzahlmesser
Komfortblinker (1 x Antippen = 3 x Blinken)
Kontrollleuchten und Service-Intervallanzeige
Lenksäule mit Höhen- und Längseinstellung
Make-up-Spiegel in den Sonnenblenden
Multifunktionsanzeige "Plus"
Radio "RCD 310" mit MP3-Wiedergabefunktion inkl. CD-Player
Scheibenwischer vorn mit Intervallschaltung
Servolenkung elektromechanisch, geschwindigkeitsabhängig geregelt
Staub- und Pollenfilter mit Aktivkohleeinsatz
Tagfahrlicht
Tire Mobility Set 12-Volt-Kompressor und Reifendichtmittel
Warnton für nicht ausgeschaltetes Licht
Warnton und -leuchte für nicht angelegte Gurte vorn und hinten
Zentralverriegelung mit Funkfernbedienung, 2 Funkklappschlüssel
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- "*Sport*"










*Außen*
4 Leichtmetallräder "Spin" 7 J x 17
Abgas-Endrohr verchromt, links und rechts (ab 147kW)
Außenspiegelgehäuse in schwarz lackiert und Türgriffe in Wagenfarbe
Blinkleuchten seitlich in die Außenspiegel integriert
Bremssättel rot lackiert (ab 147kW)
Halogen-Hauptscheinwerfer
Heckspoiler
Karosserie verzinkt
Lufteinlassgitter schwarz mit Chromleiste
Reifen 215/55 R17 94V
Seitenschutzleisten schwarz lackiert mit Chromleiste
Stoßfänger in Wagenfarbe
Zierleisten außen in Aluminium eloxiert

*Innen*
2 Becherhalter vorn und 1 hinten
Ablagen in den Türen
Ablagetaschen an den Rückseiten der Vordersitze
Ambientebeleuchtung (1-farbig)
Chromeinfassung des Lichtdrehschalters und der Bediennungselemente der Klimaanlage
Dash Pad in Carbon-Optik
Einstiegshilfe "Easy Entry"
Halteschlaufen
Handbremshebelgriff in Leder
Handbremshebelknopf in Chrom
Handschuhfach
Käferfach
Lederlenkrad (3 Speichen) mit schwarz lackiertem Dekor
Lendenwirbelstützen vorn
Nichtraucherausführung
Pedale in Alu-Optik
Rücksitzbank ungeteilt, 2 Sitzplätze, Lehne symmetrisch geteilt umklappbar
Schalthebelknauf in Leder
Schaltkulisse und Becherhalter mit Chromeinfassung
Sitzbezüge in Stoff, Dessin "Sport"
Sportsitze vorn
Textilfußmatten vorn und hinten
Türbrüstungen schwarz lackiert
Vordersitze mit Höheneinstellung

*Sicherheit*
2 Dreipunkt-Automatiksicherheitsgurte hinten
2 Kopfstützen hinten
Airbag für Fahrer und Beifahrer, mit Beifahrerairbag-Deaktivierung
Dreipunkt-Automatiksicherheitsgurte vorn mit Gurtstraffer
Elektronisches Stabilisierungsprogramm inkl. ABS mit Bremsassistent, ASR, EDS und MSR
ISOFIX-Halteösen (Vorrichtung zur Befestigung von 2 Kindersitzen auf der Rücksitzbank)
Kopf- und Seitenairbag für Frontpassagiere, kombiniert
Nebelscheinwerfer mit statischem Kurvenfahrlicht
Rückstrahler in den Türen
Scheibenbremsen vorn und hinten
Sicherheitsoptimierte Kopfstützen vorn
Verbandtasche und Warndreieck
Warnblinkautomatik bei Vollbremsung
Wegfahrsperre elektronisch

*Funktion*
12-Volt-Steckdose an der Mittelkonsole vorn und hinten
2 Leseleuchten vorn, mit Kulissenbeleuchtung 
8 Lautsprecher ( passiv )
Außenspiegel auf Fahrerseite asphärisch
Außenspiegel elektrisch einstell- und beheizbar
Berganfahrassistent inkl. Elektronische Differenzialsperre XDS
Diversity-Antenne
Doppelton-Signalhorn
Fensterheber vorn elektrisch
Innenleuchte vorn mit Abschaltverzögerung und Kontaktschaltern an allen Türen
Instrumentenbeleuchtung weiß, regelbar
Klimaanlage
Kombi-Instrument mit elektronischem Tachometer, Kilometer- und Tageskilometerzähler, Drehzahlmesser
Komfortblinker (1 x Antippen = 3 x Blinken)
Kontrollleuchten und Service-Intervallanzeige
Lenksäule mit Höhen- und Längseinstellung
Make-up-Spiegel in den Sonnenblenden
Multifunktionsanzeige "Plus"
Radio "RCD 310" mit MP3-Wiedergabefunktion inkl. CD-Player
Scheibenwischer vorn mit Intervallschaltung
Servolenkung elektromechanisch, geschwindigkeitsabhängig geregelt
Staub- und Pollenfilter mit Aktivkohleeinsatz
Tagfahrlicht
Tire Mobility Set 12-Volt-Kompressor und Reifendichtmittel
Warnton für nicht ausgeschaltetes Licht
Warnton und -leuchte für nicht angelegte Gurte vorn und hinten
Zentralverriegelung mit Funkfernbedienung, 2 Funkklappschlüssel
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"

Try translation here:

> Google is your friend!?


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*2012 Beetle pricing - Gott in Himmel!*

Hi all

I just used the German VW.DE Konfigurator to spec up a Beetle "Sport" which seems to equate to the Turbo, the final price came to a World War instigating €35,511.00!

:what:

In "real money" that equates to:

31,742.32 GBP!

50,708.50 USD!

WDF?

 :banghead:

I could buy a "real" Beetle for that, in this case a nicely prepped and 2 year warranty covered "Porsche Approved Used" 911(997) Carrera with under 35000 miles on the clock...........



You guys in the U.S. are incredibly fortunate when it comes to being exempt from such unfathomably unfair pricing policies. I think I might just consider emigrating............

:beer:



VWerk


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Next step!*

The Austrian configurator started last Friday:

> More details here....


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

VWWerk said:


> Hi all
> 
> I just used the German VW.DE Konfigurator to spec up a Beetle "Sport" which seems to equate to the Turbo, the final price came to a World War instigating €35,511.00!
> 
> ...


You can call this the socialism surcharge. We have the most inexpensive cars in the world in the US.  Cars in most of the rest of the world cost nearly double due to crazy tax structures. I lived in South America and found it shocking. I have friends in Asia and they pay more than double also. God Bless America!


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Did you see the HID choices. One is just HID and the other is HID with LEDs. The upgrade price is 760 euros. That is $1100 USD. That is not too bad. I would have to have those. After having HIDs, it is hard to go back to regular headlights.


----------



## gringoloco2000 (Feb 21, 2004)

Here is mine. Damn, I can't read German. Good thing I don't think Austrian is a language like Obama. lol I figured it out.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*It's your choice....*


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Hurrah....*

Now! The american "configurator" is online:

> Here you go!


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome! There are some deficiencies however that I hope get corrected soon.
In the features list it states the rear brakes are drum not disk in the lower trims and I can't believe that is right especially since in the technical features list it says they are disk. 
There are no options yet to add onto the standard packages. For example choosing which wheels to get.
It says the turbine wheels are standard on the non turbo with no other options. A good look at those wheels can be found in the Mexican pictures thread. I must say I like them more than the retro wheels we have seen also. Those seem not to be going to the US at this time. 
All in all I like the 2.5 with Sunroof best but if I happen to find a good deal on the 2.o turbo with sunroof in the next 6 months I would consider that a good choice too.


----------



## kimilein (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone know what the "mid-line" MFD that is listed for the American spec cars will be? The German cars only have the MFA-plus as standard. Is the high-line MFD the one equivalent to what the EU spec cars get with the mid-line being a gimped version for the US cars?


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

kimilein said:


> Does anyone know what the "mid-line" MFD that is listed for the American spec cars will be? The German cars only have the MFA-plus as standard. Is the high-line MFD the one equivalent to what the EU spec cars get with the mid-line being a gimped version for the US cars?


What's MFD/MFA stand for?
It's not the same wheels and tires that's for sure. 
Here is part of the the mid spec euro euro (design)
4 Leichtmetallräder "Whirl" 6 1/2 J x 16
Reifen 215/60 R16
that says the Euro mid or Beetle and Design version has 16 inch 60 series tires while the American 2.5 has 55 series 17 inch tires. The wheels are different designs - they get the retro Beetle and Whirl (is Whirl same as Spin?) wheels and we get the Turbine and It goes on from there. Their Sport is our Turbo and again the tires and wheels are larger for the American series.
That's all I know.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*"Translation".....*

May I help?

MFA = *M*ulti*F*unktions*A*nzeige (MFD = *M*ulti*F*unction*D*isplay)


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

interna said:


> May I help?
> 
> MFA = *M*ulti*F*unktions*A*nzeige (MFD = *M*ulti*F*unction*D*isplay)


 Oh, it wasn't clicking with me. Well the MFD+ is the one with the touchscreen Navigation and whatever the Fender speaker system needs then. I would expect the European MFA + to be the same but there are no hard facts on that at this time to give a definitive answer. They could have different language capabilities in the software and be user selectable.
At $1800 for it, I would pass on it as I wouldn't want to pay more than $800 for a dash navigation system and the standard sound system is adequate for me. 
PS I see now that the 18 inch Disk rims are also included in the 2.5 Nav and Sound bundle so it is a better deal for some than I thought but it is even worse for me as I don't want those 18inch wheels and the expensive 45 size tires it needs. 
The 2.5 sunroof package is perfect for me.

update: From what I can see there are 3 Radios with display's In the US the basic (2.5 model and 2.0T) one has no SIRRUS and a single CD player The upper trim (2.5 and 2.0T Sunroof model) is the Premium VIII with Touch screen display Sirrus radio and a 6 CD player and the top of the line trim ( 2.5 and 2.0T) Nav & Sound Package is the Nav screen and Fender with woofer. 

There is also a multifunction trip computer display that comes in a midline and highline instrument display. The midline is the standard for the low end 2.5 and 2.0. The higher trims in both the 2.5 and 2.0 get the Highline model. what the difference is with this computer display is mostly unknown to me at this time but the Highline seems to have a gas mpg display mode and miles left in tank reading. How that compares with euro models is unknown to me at this time also.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*The brochure....*

Please help yourself: 

> "DerProspekt"!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

interna said:


> Please help yourself:
> 
> > "DerProspekt"!


 Psst: the photoshop work on the "Twister" wheels on the last couple pages of "DerProspekt" is off. It shows the brake calipers 'on' the black spokes, not in the wheel openings. FYI.


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Psst: the photoshop work on the "Twister" wheels on the last couple pages of "DerProspekt" is off. It shows the brake calipers 'on' the black spokes, not in the wheel openings. FYI.


 I think the pic you are referring to is supposed to represent the wheel spinning and the red brake housing showing since it is stationary. But yea it is heavily Photoshopped. 
Since you mention the wheels I notice that what they have Photoshopped as the Turbine wheel does not look like what is coming off the assembly line in Mexico, the same is true of the Heritage/retro wheels to a lessor degree.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

BeetleCurious said:


> I think the pic you are referring to is supposed to represent the wheel spinning and the red brake housing showing since it is stationary. But yea it is heavily Photoshopped.
> Since you mention the wheels I notice that what they have Photoshopped as the Turbine wheel does not look like what is coming off the assembly line in Mexico, the same is true of the Heritage/retro wheels to a lessor degree.


 No, not the spinning wheel, the one to the right of it on the "Special Features" page. It's repeated on the wheel selection page: 

As it appears in the brochure 









Red caliper has been photoshopped 'on' the spokes: 









Caliper should appear 'in between' the spokes: 

















This might help illustrate it:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

These photos illustrate the true wheel:


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

You are right. The actual photo of the wheel on a car provides the proof that the Artist got it reversed.


----------

